# could anyone educate me on my first bikes



## bmason (Apr 20, 2011)

hi everyone my names brandon im from oklahoma i just got into the bike thing and i love 
it its great to see this many bike lovers with the same passion for bikes
i dont know to much about the bikes iv come acrossed 



this one i came acrossed and i dont think its ever been rode i think its a 62 
western auto or murray western flyer cosmic flyer serial#mow54x10510125


----------



## bmason (Apr 20, 2011)

hears my western flyer     FEDERAL'S jet fire serial #m95020x92222231















i havent come acrossed a federals i have found was a dept store 



this one is a western flyer i got out of field was all rusted up its been painted i dont know what year or anything
serial#cw55x6458818









serial numbercj80622



this one i may be able to educate on this is a tulsa little 100  these bikes where donated by schwinn for a race put on in tulsa oklahoma
for children it was sponsored by st francis hospital and there where only 300 made each bike is a single speed bike all set up alike
to make the race fair.you can google little 100 or tulsa tough challenge
i would love to see everyones pics i anyone could has anything to share please do 
thank you and i appreciate your knowledge


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2011)

The Western Flyer,Jet Fire and the repainted girls bike were made by Murray Ohio. Federals was a  dept. store chain  in and around Detroit,maybe elsewhere.Most of them burned down,HMMMM. One near me was directly across the street from a fire station and still burned to the ground,lol! The first bike is sweet! It's the W/F version of a Sears Spaceliner,it looks mint!. I have a near mint red 5 speed Schwinn Twnn like yours,lots of fun with the ladyfriend.Nice collection.

Pat


----------



## bmason (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks bro i really appreciate it i just started end the cosmic flyer fired me up 
how do i fig out the values of bikes due to what it is and condition 
thanks
so my jet fire is a western flyer serial num says x9    not x10  serial numbers confused me


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 20, 2011)

bmason said:


> thanks bro i really appreciate it i just started end the cosmic flyer fired me up
> how do i fig out the values of bikes due to what it is and condition
> thanks
> so my jet fire is a western flyer serial num says x9    not x10  serial numbers confused me




No,The Jet Fire is a Federals bike just as the Western flyer is a Western Auto bike. They were both made by Murray,a company that made the Jet Fire  style bike for many different stores and the Cosmic Flyer style bike for at least 3 stores that I can think of,Sears being the largest. I don't believe one can tell the year or model of a Murray Ohio bike based on the serial number. I think pictures compared to old literature are the only way to nail down a Murray Built bike.

Pat


----------



## bmason (Apr 20, 2011)

i got ya i got confused i appreciate it alot its kinda hard being a rookie i read somewhere the yellow bike because of the cw
could stand for cleveland welding?how do you get a value of bikes or any bikes 
really driveing me crazy 
i do appreciate it i hope i can help you out someday im always finding new stuff free stuff people give me free bikes also old ones
i fix all the kids bikes in the neighborhood   kinda got the hood on lock down lol


----------



## vincev (Apr 20, 2011)

The Tulsa 100 is much like the Little 500 at Bloomington In. A single speed with a coaster brake.All set up the same for the race.Here is a pic of my 500.Worth about $350


----------



## bmason (Apr 21, 2011)

thanks bro thats great i have two of them bought them of craigslist 
i like yours there neat bikes good story behind them and not to many maid i really appreciate your post im new to this i havent made 
the popular crowed yet lol  but im learning as i go great reply thanks


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 21, 2011)

Federal Jet Fire
M= Murray
9 = 1969
5020 = model number same as Murray Jet Fire, yours looks complete.
X92 = Federal (or the store that sold Federal badged bikes.)
222231 = sequential production number.

yellow westerflyer
Never seen a serial number from Murray start out like that one, but I believe....
W = year code 1963
55 = model number same as Murray Solar Flite fully equipped missing tank on yours, but the tank mounting tab is still present.
X6 = this is not originally a western flyer. It is a Flying "O" Otasco
458818 = sequential production number.

cosmic flyer
mo = Murray ohio
W = year code 1963
54 = model number same as Murray Solar Flite (fully equipped)
X10 = Western Auto stores
510125 = sequential production number


----------

